# Hammers Cobalt Blue Lobster



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey i just got a blue lobster from a friend of mine who was getting rid of certain freshwater animals, and i dont know that much about this little guy. Ive searched all over the internet for info but i cant seem to find any, maybe im looking in the wrong places.....If anyone could help me out with this (i.e recommend an informative web site, offer some advice ont he creature) that would be very helpful.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Blue lobster ya say. They are quite aggressive (in general) and quite territorial against their own kind. What size is he and what size tank is he in?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1641


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

cheseboy said:


> Blue lobster ya say. They are quite aggressive (in general) and quite territorial against their own kind. What size is he and what size tank is he in?


-Yeah i read that they shouldnt be put in the same tank with their own kind as they are terretorial. Its funny to watch him sometimes, i see that he tries to catch my cories sometimes but it wayyy too slow for them :lol:. I got him in a 20 gal tank with a nice piece of driftwood for hiding and some plants to climb on if he ever wants.


----------

